# Problems with rafter Baffles



## andkas62 (Jan 25, 2012)

I installed vent chutes\Rafter baffles in my attic to get more air circulation from the eaves. The problem I am having is that the staples flanges get comdensation on them. I have sealed the gap where the top plate meets the drywall with spray foam and installed a new fiblerglass batt.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forums!

You have excess moisture. The baffles should be 1' taller up the roof plane than the insulation on the floor. Did you air seal the attic yet: http://www.familyhandyman.com/DIY-P...ency/how-to-seal-attic-air-leaks/Step-By-Step

More detailed: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...sg=AFQjCNHwd56o0AxLi8-V03E5cMUmwWATQw&cad=rja

Gary


----------



## andkas62 (Jan 25, 2012)

Gary,
Yes I have air sealed the attic also had a home enery audit which reported that we have a tight house I believe less than 1200 cfm's


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Some condensation can be unavoidable in some cases and is independent of what might be going on or coming from the home.

Example...you get dew on the outside of your windshield if parked in the driveway or frost if cold enough. Windshield got to dew point and there was enough moisture in the air to condense.

Same thing might be happening in the attic at those locations where the metal provides a condensing surface. If it is not persistent or considerable, you should be fine.

Just be sure the moisture is not from the home and leaking into the attic.

If you are really concerned about it, you can put a dab of sealant or foam on them.


----------



## andkas62 (Jan 25, 2012)

Gary,
Thank you for the info,
I was trying to upload a picture of the baffle with the condensation but I kept recieving an error.
I was wondering if it is just thermal heat loss that is coming through the drywall and batt insulation and coming contact with the cold staple flange that is attached to the sheating. Theer is no air flow to dispate any thermal heat loss by th estaple flanges





andkas62 said:


> I installed vent chutes\Rafter baffles in my attic to get more air circulation from the eaves. The problem I am having is that the staples flanges get comdensation on them. I have sealed the gap where the top plate meets the drywall with spray foam and installed a new fiblerglass batt.





Windows on Wash said:


> Some condensation can be unavoidable in some cases and is independent of what might be going on or coming from the home.
> 
> Example...you get dew on the outside of your windshield if parked in the driveway or frost if cold enough. Windshield got to dew point and there was enough moisture in the air to condense.
> 
> ...


----------

